# A Thanksgiving Prayer



## My Freemasonry (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh, Lord, now this weâ€™re thankful for:
The good things life has held in store;


The love of those within our home,
And friends to greet wherever we roam;


The health and strength wherewith to toil,
The bounteous food from freedomâ€™s soil;


We thank Thee for the right to pray
And worship Thee in our own way;


To live within a land thatâ€™s free;
For this, dear Lord, our thanks to Thee;


And through these blessings, one by one,
May Thy will, Lord, on earth be done!​

More...


----------

